# Help - Hazelnut dessert recipe???



## Merar (Jul 18, 2012)

Hello, Please have a look at this picture 

Image Upload ! 

It is a dessert I have been trying to get the recipe for long time. As  you can there is layers. I know how to make the almond macornade and I  know how to make hazelnut praline. But this cream in the middle is  driving me crazy. IT is not whipping cream, I tried. it doesn't melt  easily it takes time. Any ideas please? Thanks

​


----------



## Josie1945 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Merar,
  Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 18, 2012)

Perhaps Margi or Luca would be kind enough to translate?
Crema alle Nocciole per 8 persone:


Ingredienti:  3 tuorli - 375 ml di latte intero - 3 cucchiai di zucchero - 80 gr di  nocciole tostate - 1 cucchiaino di farina - 200 ml di panna.


Tritare  finissime le nocciole con un cucchiaio di zucchero. Nel frattempo  scaldare il latte, a cui si aggiungeranno un cucchiaino di farina, i  tuorli, due cucchiai di zucchero e il trito di nocciole. Cuocere a fuoco  medio e, appena la crema si addensa, farla raffreddare e passarla nel  mixer per renderla ben liscia. Incorporare ad essa la panna montata.


Servire con mini croissant, da intingere nella crema.
You'll likely need to thicken with corn starch or tapioca flour.
​


----------



## Merar (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for your response justplainbill
The cream recipe you sent me is a pastry cream with hazelnut and I tried that, but it doesn't set as this one. 
I left this dessert for a while and it doesn't really melt as in runny  but it is kinda firm. When it melt it has the consistency of a cream  cheese if it make sense. Pastry cream folded in whipped cream (which I  tried before) didn't set at all!


----------



## Hoot (Jul 18, 2012)

I am curious to see how accurate Google Translate is. This is Google's version:
_Hazelnut Cream for 8 persons:


 Ingredients: 3 egg yolks - 375 ml whole milk - 3 tablespoons sugar - 80 grams of roasted hazelnuts - 1 teaspoon of flour - 200 ml cream.


 Finely chop the nuts with a tablespoon of sugar. Meanwhile heat the milk, which will add a teaspoon of flour, egg yolks, two tablespoons sugar and the chopped hazelnuts. Cook over medium heat and as soon as the cream thickens, let it cool down and pass it in a blender to make it smooth. Stir in the whipped cream to it.


 Serve with mini croissants, to dip into the cream.
 Likely you'll need to Thicken with corn starch or tapioca flour._


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 26, 2012)

Welcome to DC Merar


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 26, 2012)

Welcome to DC, Merar. Can't help you out at all, but perhaps s/one will have the answer for you.

Is it like Nutella? Paula Deen has a homemade hazelnut spread recipe:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...puffs-with-hazelnut-filling-recipe/index.html

Here's Martha Stewart's recipe that uses a hazelnut spread. It has gelatin in it--maybe you can try adding gelatin to your whipped cream-hazelnut recipe?

http://www.marthastewart.com/314829/chocolate-hazelnut-filling-and-whipped-c


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 26, 2012)

*Merar & Hoot: Accurate Translation*

Sorry, I have missed this post ... or I would of translated Bill´s recipe for you. 

Merar: Welcome aboard to D.C. 

Hoot: you have done an accurate translation. 

I shall browse through my Italian Hazelnut Recipes from my Grandmom and see if she has a similar dessert, however, I do not recall her making this for the Trattoria. 

If I do find one, I shall be sure to post it here.

Have a lovely summer,
Ciao,
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 26, 2012)

To your hazlenut pastry cream recipe, try the following;

Beat one large egg white until soft peaks form. Add 1/4 cup of powdered sugar and beat until stiff peaks form.

Add 1 packet Knox unflavored gelatine to 1/4 cup of boiling water and stir until dissoved. Slow add this to the egg white while beating at medium speed. Slowly beat in hot pastry cream until all is combined. The egg and gelatine will add structure to the pastry cream, making it stiffer, more like a soft, but silky nougat.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

